# Remove and Prevent Condensation in a Pane of Double Glazing



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I picked up a free piece of double glazing yesterday to do some product testing on. Anyway, I noticed a bit of condensation in it. This has got worse today whilst it's been sat in the garage.

So, how would I go about removing the condensation and preventing it in the future?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The technical term is blown.

The seal has gone and that is the end for that panel.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I assumed that. I wondered if breaking the seal at 2 points would help? As though creating air flow....

Obviously this is why I got it free. The person giving it away has obviously had new panes


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

We have this on one of the kitchen windows. Is it repairable?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

uggski said:


> We have this on one of the kitchen windows. Is it repairable?


Yeah, you can replace the pane itself. Quite easy to take the plastic beading out. The pane will then just slip out easily. Measure the glass and any window place will knock you up a pane. You'll be surprised how cheap they are as well.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

uggski said:


> We have this on one of the kitchen windows. Is it repairable?


It is repairable by replacing the sealed unit. The clue is that sealed units are precisely that i.e. sealed. Once the seal is broken then moist air can enter and condensation occurs. The sealed unit is not repairable.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

RandomlySet said:


> I assumed that. I wondered if breaking the seal at 2 points would help? As though creating air flow....
> 
> Obviously this is why I got it free. The person giving it away has obviously had new panes


Lol - I like your thinking but try this:

If I had a hole in my boat, and the water was coming in, then if I put another hole in the boat to allow the water out, then my problem would be solved. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Lol - I like your thinking but try this:
> 
> If I had a hole in my boat, and the water was coming in, then if I put another hole in the boat to allow the water out, then my problem would be solved. :thumb:


:lol::lol:

I was just thinking of air flowing through the pane.... Oh well....

Not that it's an issue, as I said, I got it to test products on. One side will be tinted, so hopefully that may reduce the appearance of any condensation when I do some filming.


----------

